# Pat Tillman and the 40-yard line.



## MSG Rude

*Should the 40-yard lines be painted red, white, blue in honor of Pat Tillman?*​
Yes2771.05%No1128.95%


----------



## MSG Rude

I am wondering what everyone else thinks about the idea of painting the 40-yard line red, white, and blue in remembrance of Pat Tillman? I for one am 100% behind it for many reasons.

I think it would be a great reminder to the rest of the Pro-sport players of just how they stack up. While they sit and cry about contracts worth millions they will be constantly reminded of one mans dedication and sacrifice for what he believed in and not the dollar sign. This great American gave up multi-millions for $1,800 a year in pay for a dream and a way of life that he believed in.

I also believe it would serve as a reminder to the rest of the public that watch's professional sports of the people in our country that have made a great sacrifice and this is not 'another poor mans war'. It would be the proverbial gauntlet slap in the face of the people who believe in the 'cause' but will not participate. In my line of work I hear it all the time. "Not my son/daughter!", "Our little Johnny/Sally is too good for the Army.", "Your with who? Click."

No one is too good to die for this country. You need to remember that all blood is red and that all should consider it an honor to give it in the name of our country and what we stand for in the world.

PFC Tillman was and is a great American soldier who died for what he believed in and made a tremendous sacrifice for it. Painting the 40-yard line red, white, and blue to commemorate him and his beliefs should be done to honor him.

Now please do not disgrace this posting about a great American with pro/anti war issues or pro/anti Bush issues or any other agenda. We are talking about a great American who sacrificed more then some will ever know for what he believed in.


----------



## BenelliBlaster

I think they should paint the forty yard line and also the NFL should retire the number 40 from the league. He is a great American hereo that should be honored and remembered for all time! God bless Pat Tillman


----------



## fishhook

I think we should remember all americans that sacrifice their lives. Not just the ones that pay the ultimate sacrifice either. It seems we as a nation have been getting continually very ungrateful and non-compationate to the soldiers over seas and on us soil. Pat Tillman was living the american dream and gave it up for us. He and the other men and women should be honored. If his death has done anything, hopefully it has brought the nation together on the war. I for one have not felt real comfortable in airports, major cities, major landmarks, or anything we value in america since the attacks on the trade center. We have to stop those ingrates before its another 9-11.


----------



## Maverick

For a hero HELL YES! He gave his life for us! We can honor it some way! We can give his name life through it!

Mav...


----------



## njsimonson

I have the utmost respect for our soldiers and all those who serve this country regardless of the conflict. But do we single out each individual for their sacrifice?

What do we do for people like Brad Fox, Michael Pernacelli, or Jeffrey Burgess? Because they weren't "famous" do their lives and deaths not deserve the same level of remembrance?

From what I have read and seen on TV about Tillman, he doesn't seem like the kind of man who wanted special attention. Just a thought.

God bless all of our troops, past, present and future - alive and dead and yet to be. May they all be remembered as heros regardless of where they were in the public eye.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND

I would have to agree with nj on this one. All the troops deserve recognition for what they have done for there country. Maybe we need to consider a memorial wall for all the soldiers who have made the ultimate sacrifice.

On a side note, I could not believe the arrogance of Eli Manning on Saturday during the NFL draft. Here is a what 22 or 23 year old kid who is not satisfied with playing for the chargers, so he pouts until they trade him. Talk about a contrast between two peoples morales. It made me sick just watching it! :eyeroll:


----------



## win4win

Unfortunately by the time the NFL season rolls around too many people will have forgotten about him.


----------



## bigblackfoot

I agree with with Nick on this one. Im not against the idea, but what about the rest of the men and women who have lost their lives? To do it in honor of all the soliders I think would be a better idea.

Just my .02


----------



## Bert

I think it is a good idea.
No life is cheap and no sacrifice insignificant but there are a lot of folks who get into the military because they have nowhere else to go. This guy got into it because he wanted to serve.
In this day and age of dollar worship, someone who is willing to forego fame and fortune to put his life on the line like that should be held up as a hero. 
With fame comes public scrutiny. (See Babe Winkelman).
Fame also affords people to be good and bad examples for the rest of us.
Most of what you see in pro sports these days are bad examples. Chris Carter doing his "point to Jesus" in the endzone didnt cut it for me because he was still a zillionaire and prone to acting like a baby much of the time. Randy Moss...? Dont even need to go there. How bout Koby Bryant? Pete Rose...................Need a couple of pages for that list.
Not saying that Tillmans death is any more tragic or important than the guy from the wrong side of the tracks with a closet full of skeletons just that making a big deal about it will have more impact in a positive way.
May even get some of these morons who were blessed with a good pair of hands and some fast twitch muscles to think about what is really important for a change. Maybe get some kids to think about sports heros in for other reasons than who cut the contract with the most zeros on it.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

Well said!! :thumb:

This country is thirsting for honor!! If it takes the likes of a Tillman to bring it home so be it!!


----------



## PJ

I think it would be a great honor.


----------



## Maverick

So if we don't put anything put there than how do they get the recognition?
We are not giving anything, and how can one speek for him?


> From what I have read and seen on TV about Tillman, he doesn't seem like the kind of man who wanted special attention. Just a thought.


It's not special attention it's remberance! They could link all the soldiers into it, just keeping it on the 40 yd line symbolizes one of the men who died that was an actually player in the NFL. Symbolizing that they lost one of their own!
I agree don't put a shrine there but put something for them!

Mav... Just my 2 cents


----------



## njsimonson

Mav -

Agreed, it would be more proper to present a symbol or memorial for all who sacrificed in this conflict rather than just one who played football. Going on the thread as it was when I first posted, it seemed to be a suggestion remembering just Tillman.


----------



## Buck Jones

I hope Manning falls on his face, never makes it in the pros. Dang cry baby, reminds of a Heisman Trophy winner a couple years back from Nebraska, I want to play quarterback or nothing, guess what he got nothing. Where's Eric Crouch now.


----------



## torf

I think a ceremony or something and painting the lines different at the beginning of the season where they honor all the soldiers would be fitting. Oh - and Eric Crouch - He's retired a couple of times from football but somehow the Packers signed him. He MIGHT make the team as either a safety or punt returner, but no way will he be a QB.


----------



## Bobm

http://www.townhall.com/columnists/bens ... 0428.shtml

Don't read this if you have high blood pressure!


----------



## gandergrinder

What the F is that all about. It disturbs me that there are people in this country who would disgrace a soldier in our military. Military men and women do not decide where they are going they only go on the orders of our elected leaders.

People who do this are pukes. Disgracing someone who died in combat for this country is the ultimate sin. It ranks higher than burning an american flag in protest and that really sends me into a boil. :******:


----------



## Goldy's Pal

Tillman died to protect freedom of speech -- that doesn't mean anyone should use it to spit on his grave.

Too many people have nothing better to do with there time. Sure does make ya wonder what makes some people the way they are. uke:

*GOD BLESS #40*


----------



## Guest

Send anyone of them [email protected]#!ies over to the war and see if their attitudes change!!! My first reaction towards them..... uke:


----------



## snowflake

One of my best buddies passed-up a chance to sigh with the Chicago Blackhawks in '65.Instead,he sighned-up w/ Uncle Sam,and was eventually killed in service to his country in 'NAM. after re-upping for his third tour.You may be wondering what this has to do w /Tillman,well there aremany people who give up alot for their country every time they are sent into war.P.T. knew what he was getting into,and he paid the ultimate saccrifice.If smearing paint on a football field is a way to honor him,I believe , through a more constructive means,a memorial of a different sort would be more appropriate and permanent.just my :2cents:


----------



## Bobm

You want to see the leftist Democrat view of Pat Tillman and our soldiers
Take a look at the cartoon on the link . www.ucomics.com/tedrall 
It was drawn by Ted Rall, a far-left cartoonist and columnist ... and Kerry supporter. Note in this cartoon that Rall calls the U.S. Army "low rent" and refers to Pat Tillman, the man who's love for this country was so intense that he gave up a multi-million dollar career in the National Football League to enlist in the Army after 9/11, as an "idiot" and a "sap."
Well ... take a look at the cartoon. Take a look at the way Rall draws members of our military. Then read about Rall's latest slanders against our military. www.uexpress.com/tedrall/
Now that you've taken another look at Rall's cartoon, I want you to read his article "An Army of Scum." He says that the U.S. Army is virtually indistinguishable from the Nazi SS. In fact, Rall says that the Army needs only one thing to bring it up to moral parity with the Nazis ... and that one thing would be gas chambers. But wait! Rall isn't through. He also calls our soldiers the "American SS" and "inbred psychos."
While you're considering the words of Ted Rall ... remember that it's the right that is supposed to be evil, wicked, mean, nasty and full of hate.
*And who is Rall supporting for the presidency? Why, John Kerry, of course, who made comments about his fellow soldiers in Vietnam that were almost as bad.*


----------



## MSG Rude

Bobm,

You should have read the Fargo Forum yesterday. This Jackass has received over 6000 emails and 80% of them are negative and he has also received several death threats! Just think, the same people he is slandering are the ones that gave him the right to do this! Disgusting! uke:


----------



## Militant_Tiger

im bloody tired of everyone trying to name something after this guy. sure he gave up a contract to fight for his country, and died for it, but who wants to honor the other 700 some who have died to defend our country who will get NO honor by naming something after Mr Tillman. he deserves 2 things, to be held up with all of his other fallen american soldiers, and our everlasting gratitude. just because he was more famous does not mean that his life should be valued any more than any other soldier who died.


----------



## Bobm

Tilmans story is one of extraordinary patriotism putting concern for country before oneself and anyone with half a brain would recognize it as a special act of generosity, one very few other people would of chosen. 99.9% of soldiers are there because of love of country but its also a career choice for most of them, or an opportunity for training for a civilian career after they serve. Tillman had another much more attractive career choice ( financially speaking) but sacrificed it , he should be honored anywhere we can, I'm sick and tired of idiots that don't see him as special, because he definitely was.


----------



## Militant_Tiger

you are telling me that because he had a better job set up for him that his life should be valued more than the other soldiers that died? you make me sick, you look for a hero when you've had 700 some of them right under your nose the whole time.


----------



## MSG Rude

Militant_Tiger,

My point of view is not that he was so much better or more important then the other 700+ that have died. I was in the Gulf War and have been Active Duty Army for 16+ years. I have seen the act of heros and all that it entails. My point was to show that no one is 'too' good to serve this country and that Tillman made several personal sacrifices to serve his country in a time of need.

How many people do you know that would give up millions to serve thier country? Trust me, there are very few that will give up anything to serve this great country! Very few will serve thier country. Like with all things, someone always waits for someone else to step up. Well Tillman did and he deserves to be reccognized for it.

If you or anyone else disagrees with me, I can help you give up what *you* have to serve this country. Want to give up college, wife, kids, job, fishing, hunting, holidays, birthdays, seeing your family every night, having dinner every night, being able to walk to your fridge and get another beer while watching a game? NO YOU DON'T JUST LIKE MILLIONS OF OTHERS LIKE YOU.

Tillman did. If you or anyone else here thinks that isn't special, come see me about YOU serving this country and putting *your* world on hold like he did, like I have, like 480,000 others have, like the 700+ have. Trust me, YOU have no idea what you are talking about until you have laced up a pair of combat boots for some reason other then your hunting trips.

If you have served then you know what I am talking about. If you haven't you may still give your opionion, we have seen to that, but it holds little water my friend.


----------



## jacks

I think the Tillman story is a great story, and he is a true hero. I think any positive press at all for our troops is good. Why get mad about him getting so much ink. It makes our troops look good as a whole, not just Pat. Especially at a time with all the negative crap coming about.


----------



## buckseye

Our Military needs to put a hero in the books, with all this crap about prisoner abuse. I don't like the troopers/grunts being blamed because this will make enlistment go way down. After all who wants to be a scapegoat for someone who isn't laying their own life on the line. 

The chain of command can not be broken it is very bad for moral, and it just so happens the chain of command goes all the way to the top. :roll:


----------



## njsimonson

I find Rall's cartoons offensive.


----------



## Bert

The thing is that they are all heros. They will all be remembered best by the people who knew them or knew of them. 
Just so happens that many many people knew or knew of Tillman compared to most if not all of the other soldiers who died in Iraq. 
If they erected a monument with the names of the fallen and Tillman's was bigger than the rest, that would be wrong but his element was high profile and therefore I think it would be right to demonstrate remembrance there.
If a gas station attendant died in Iraq, would it be wrong of the gas station to put up a picture of the guy without pictures of every soldier who has died in combat? I dont think so.


----------



## gaddyshooter

SFC nailed it right on the head.


----------



## MN Fisher

Forgive me if this was already suggested and I missed it.

We could paint the 40 yard-lines red, white, and blue then above (41 yard-line) or below (39 yard-line) it, it could read "Dedicated To All Who Served This Country"

The 40 yard-line would signify Tillman, who "gave up more than most" i.e. fame, fortune, safety, security (it's debatable, I know, so skip it) but it would also be a tribute to all the men and women. Not just from this war but any and all wars and conflicts.

Just a thought and forgive me if it was already suggested.


----------



## Militant_Tiger

down one


----------



## Militant_Tiger

someone on another board summed it up better than i could

"You write,
"I am not knocking the man. I just feel that he deserves the same recognition as the rest of the casualties of war. ."

I'm thinking something slightly different:
The rest of the casualties of war deserve the same recognition as he.

They have ALL sacrificed everything, regardless of what everything was.

"

EVERYONE who served and died in iraq gave up their whole lives, tillman should not be held higher just because he had more to give, every single man and woman who served and died deserves the same recognition as he, i dont have to serve in the military to see that.

Tiger


----------



## Bobm

> EVERYONE who served and died in iraq gave up their whole lives, tillman should not be held higher just because he had more to give, every single man and woman who served and died deserves the same recognition as he, i dont have to serve in the military to see that.


Tiger, you're right they all do deserve our gratitude they all made the ultimate sacrifice. No one here says other wise but Tillman was a pro football player and honoring him in the football arena is proper, it takes nothing away from the others on the contrary it will serve as a reminder to all of us to think about the sacrifice of ALL soldiers every time we watch a game.

Everynight when I watch the news tears run down my face when they run down the daily list of casulties, my kids never saw me choke up like I do over this but I can't help it, you really do have to serve in the military to understand this thing from the soldiers point of view, you should join.


----------



## northdakotakid

There should never be an arguement about heros. They should be celebrated and rembered, each in their respected way.


----------



## MSG Rude

Tiger and NDkid:

:beer:


----------



## Bobm

Sadly it has been determined that Pat Tilman was accidentally killed by friendly fire. I feel so sorry for his parents and family. What a blow that has to be.


----------

